

A Personal Letter to Senator Dodd Regarding His Anti-Angel Investment Bill - walkercorplaw
http://walkercorporatelaw.com/angel-issues/a-personal-letter-to-senator-dodd-regarding-his-anti-angel-investment-bill/#more-837

======
nfnaaron
"Over two-thirds, amigo!"

Ah, so he didn't actually want to engage Dodd and persuade him.

"Why are we moving fucking backwards?"

Bailing ... now.

~~~
nkassis
I agree, it would have been much better without the swearing and the sense of
self importance of the author.

This just gives a better reason for Dodd's staff to ignore the email
altogether and he will never even see it.

~~~
hga
Dodd would never see it; at _best_ (and this is unlikely, since his political
career is over) it would get a tick mark on a sheet of "people against
destroying angel investment".

Might as well get some anger out of his system and _maybe_ motivate others to
take action (I'm appalled with two 'p's about how disinterested the HN crowd
is about this existential threat to what they are about (or so I thought is
what they are about)).

------
arvinjoar
This is what we have to deal with when we elect ordinary politicians. If you
live in CT, you should really pay close attention to who gets the old Dodd
seat. Look for Peter Schiff, you'll notice that he's not like other
politicians, he's actually a successful businessman.

